# creating a custom label



## terminallychill (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I was wondering what a good company would be for creating custom labels. If you guys could give any good recommendations, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

woven labels, or printed labels?


----------



## Smokejumper99 (Jul 20, 2011)

How many lables are you looking for?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ClothingLabels4U.com, CruzLabel.com, LuckyLabel.com are a few.

Many screen printers will also custom print labels in the neckline for you. Ask what type of "finishing services" they provide when calling around for quotes.


----------

